# rhdjapan.com- Experiences?



## 0Pain0Gain (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Guys

I stumbled across this website looking for Nismo stockists, as I was salivating at the new Nismo catalogue.

The prices are amazing but I'm not sure on the reality of ordering from them.

Anyone used them before and can confirm if they are legit?

Wasn't after anything major just oil cap, radiator cap and was trying to get centre caps for LMGT1's but they only have 4's, just dont trust ebay as I can see the "Nismo Style" products everywhere lol

Hopefully I have found a great site and all your reviews are good : )

Thanks


----------



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

Used them many times good service but it can sometimes take a very long time for the nismo parts because i do not hink they carry any stock


----------



## 0Pain0Gain (Sep 15, 2014)

Ah cool so they are genuine is the most important thing : )


----------



## dazman (Mar 9, 2007)

They are sound dude, used them a few times, without any issues


----------



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

Also ordered a oil and radiator cap from them some time ago and it did take about 3 weeks before they shipped it


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

One of the best around great customer service no hidden fees and very good prices.

Weekend specials on different brands is worth waiting for!!


----------



## Lew777 (Dec 16, 2014)

I've used them a lot very good.


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Probably the best overseas buying experience I've had.
Speak/email Patrick he will take of you.


----------



## 0Pain0Gain (Sep 15, 2014)

With all these glowing reviews I may look at some of the more expensive stuff too : )

Thanks guys


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Excellent service , best experience for me as well, Patrick was just great to deal with!! And also they have the best prices around :bowdown1:


----------



## Rb25mark (Feb 16, 2015)

Isnt it Dino that works there?? Anyways yes great service used them many times in the past and they sell on ebay


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

I've used them quite a few times now for both OE parts and also some aftermarket Greddy items too and cannot fault RHDJapan for the Service they provide!


----------



## 900ss (Aug 16, 2010)

Reserve my judgement about them as I'm nearly £500 out of pocket with them atm !
Am sure they will resolve it and send all the goods I paid for. 
Time will tell opcorn:


----------



## rocknrolla33 (Sep 19, 2014)

As above, fantastic service, constant updates. Plus great deals.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Never had one problem with them at all!!! Outstanding service and great prices.

A very transparent way of ordering parts direct from Japan without any bull and nonsense!


TT


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Agreed TT the difference it makes dealing with straight talking people with no nonsense or BS makes for a better overall experience.


----------



## simon tompkins (Aug 14, 2005)

they have been around a long time,just buy with your credit card,your protected with your credit card company.

simon


----------



## peckhs (Jul 20, 2013)

Never had a problem. Has been buying from them for the past 3 years, and if they have the parts, it is usually the cheapest that I can find.
Although there were once or twice when their stuffs took some time to arrive, but they will keep me updated.


----------



## GhostWKD (Nov 10, 2010)

No problems from them with me, had to pay import charges but they were fully expected. Perfect and great prices to boot


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Great service from RHD usually pretty quick too, only one small niggle is the last 4 or 5 times I've been stung for import duty from Fedex about 2 weeks after the gear arrived.


----------



## saffarco (Dec 20, 2012)

Best
Second comes japanparts.com


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

FRRACER said:


> One of the best around great customer service no hidden fees and very good prices.
> 
> Weekend specials on different brands is worth waiting for!!


+1


----------



## hugh jass (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm a +1 too as used rhdjapan a few times all be it 5 yrs ago.


----------



## worpdrive (Oct 10, 2009)

+1 used them a few times including nismo parts.


----------



## EF Ian (Jan 11, 2013)

Never ordered anything major from them as I tend to use Newera Parts for bigger items as Matt on here has been great with anything so far. I have however ordered many small items from them and never had any problems, nothing bad to say about them, only had good experiences so far.


----------



## 0Pain0Gain (Sep 15, 2014)

Just ordered a whole bunch of Nismo parts : ) went a little crazy lol


----------



## m3dim (Aug 22, 2013)

I ordered a Nismo oil pump from them last year, a great buying experience....


----------

